# TDS Meter in Toronto



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I checked home depot, canadian tire etc with no luck. I could order online but don't want to wait for shipping. The one at big als is $55 and seems overpriced.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tds meter*

what type are u looking for the portable pen type or the inline one for your ro/di unit .....the pen type portable is around 20 bucks but hard to find home depot use to carry . have not seen in a while .
the inline one I have seen at sum a while ago but maybe call a few local stores and see if they have depending on your location .
cheers and good luck 
tom


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I think Canada Corals sells both types. Give them a call and see.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We have dual in-line TDS meters and handheld pens.

They are cheaper than $55.00


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Just looking for the handheld type, I'll be heading to Canada Corals this week. Thanks guys


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Shrimpfever in Scarborough usually carries a couple of different meters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlongpre (Feb 12, 2014)

Hydroponic stores carry them as well.


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a *brand new* HM Digital ZT-2 hand held TDS meter if you're interested.

$20.00

PM me if interested and I'll send you the spec's


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I ended up just ordering one online, same as ^^


----------

